# So the news said UV 10



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy crap. I don't think I've ever seen the UV index say 10 before. Heck I thoguht UV 9 was a high as we get here. Argh.. this sucks a duck.

This weather also sucks a duck as well. Urgh... it's like 44C tomorrow.  YOu can hardly breathe outside. Was thinking of going to Anchorage, Alaska but it looks like weather there is hot as well. Oh well, Arctic Bay looks good this time of year to cool off or a cyro suit in the GTA. >___<;;;


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Let's go mount everest!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You've never been to Florida in the summer, have you? It's like this every day there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

this ain't that bad, I work with a 350 degree F oven all day long, thank god the A/C was working in our building today lol

It will get worse in July I'm sure  but really, it's not that bad as long as you are careful! There's always places which are worse


----------

